# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Café Align - không gian 3D sống giữa lòng HN - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Café Align*
> 
> _6B Đường Thành_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Café Align*


Có lẽ, vì sở thích đi phượt và đi tìm mọi ngóc ngách của Hà Nội mà một ngày, tôi đã phát hiện ra quán café Align và say mê tìm hiểu về Align để mỗi lần muốn tìm cảm giác được là chính mình, tôi lại tìm đến Align như tìm một người bạn tri kỷ để tâm sự.


Cũng phải rất lâu rồi từ cái ngày Align đầu tiên xuất hiện trên các phương tiện truyền thông ở Hà Nội, cuối năm 2004 Align café chính thức mở cửa tại gác 2 số 18C phố Chả Cá. Có tên Align 3D là vì tất cả các tranh treo tường đều là đồ họa 3d max - một sản phẩm đồ họa ứng dụng trong thiết kế kiến trúc, làm phim hoạt hình. Dù đã chuyển qua nhiều địa điểm nhưng Align vẫn giữ cho mình nét riêng không thể nhầm lẫn ấy và nay, tiếp tục mang phong cách ấy tới 6B Đường Thành.

Bước chân vào Align bạn ngỡ như đang đưng trước khung cảnh xưa môc mạc, thanh khiết của Hà Nội, với lối đi đã mòn cuả hàng gạch cũ, thấy sao thân quen thế với hàng tre ngà, với kiểu kiến trúc cổ điển của ngôi nhà cổ màu trắng thanh thoát, nhẹ nhàng.

Và nếu như Align -10A Khúc Hạo tạo cảm giác gần gũi với một không gian ấm cúng nhỏ nhắn thì cơ sở Align 6B Đường Thành lại mang đến một góc nhìn mới, một phong cách mới. 1 Gốc cây sưa sù sì, những hàng cột điện liêu xiêu, những mái nhà lô xô chen lấn... tất cả đã tạo nên điểm độc đáo khác lạ cho quán ngay khi ra mắt giới ghiền café Bắc Kỳ.



Café Align- 6B Đường Thành




Sự ra đời của quán 3D cafe Align được giới trẻ sành quán vui miệng ví như một sự “sang trang” của café Hà Nội. Nhưng đó chỉ là câu nói vui mà thôi, với ai đã quen với những quán café nổi tiếng vốn mang âm hưởng thâm trầm của thành cổ Thăng Long thì nay có thể thêm vào danh sách địa chỉ quen cái tên Align như là lựa chọn cho sự thay đổi “phong cách” của mình.

Khuôn viên hoàn toàn hướng về thiên nhiên với cây cối, hồ cá, mái nước… cùng không gian thoáng đãng bên trong và bên ngòai những khung kính trong veo tạo cảm giác hoàn toàn tự do và thư thái cho khách hàng có mặt tại mọi thời điểm trong ngày. 






Tới đây, bạn được nhâm nhi tách café với bạn bè, thưởng thức hương vị ly sinh tố hay hoa quả thơm lừng, được thả hồn bay bổng vào những câu chuyện xưa với những biến tấu lạ mắt trong dòng suối cá giữa giếng trời...

Không gian tràn ngập ánh sáng, lắng đọng từng giọt café, sao thấy như  thoát khỏi những ồn ã của đô thị, được thả lòng và quên đi hết những lo toan thường ngày. Cùng ngắm nhìn thiên nhiên qua màu sắc của ly cocktail và điệu nhạc “ My heart will go on” với chất giọng Celin Dion quyến rũ để thấy thế giới đa màu sắc và thật sống động. 






Và nếu như bạn đang băn khoăn lựa chọn địa điểm để tổ chức bữa tiệc sinh nhật ấm cúng, thì không đâu bằng Align 6B Đường Thành. Với phong cách tổ chưc chuyên nghiệp, bạn sẽ hài lòng từ khâu chuẩn bị, trang trí cho đến không gian và các món ăn trong bữ tiệc.

Tiệc được tổ chức ngoài trời, lung linh sắc màu, với không gian thoáng đãng, phục vụ nhiệt tình, lịch sự, phong phú các món ăn. Tiệc được tổ chức trong nhà ấm cúng, thân thiện, thoải mái, bàn tiệc trang trí ấn tượng và hấp dẫn. Bạn sẽ được tư vấn đặt tiệc trọn gói, từ trang trí cho tới đặt bánh, mũ sinh nhật, lưu giữ các khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ bên gia đình, bạn bè và người thân.







> *Café Align*
> 
> _6B Đường Thành_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Café Align*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## loplipop

Ấn tượng hàng trúc quá  :cuoi1:

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Phong cách hay thật 
kết rồi đấy

----------


## h20love

không gian như trong rừng í nhỉ

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

